# Bundestagswahl



## Malkav85 (20. August 2008)

Wenn am Sonntag Bundestagswahl wär; welche Partei würdet ihr wählen?

Da es natürlich das Wahlgeheimnis gibt, brauch hier niemand zu erwähnen, welche er wählt 

Mich würde es nur interessieren, ob der Herr Beck in diesem Jahrhundert noch Kanzler wird, oder unsere Angie ^^


----------



## Haekksler (20. August 2008)

bin 16, darf noch nich wählen


----------



## Overlocked (20. August 2008)

eigentlich dürfte dieser Thread nicht existieren...


----------



## xarruso (20. August 2008)

warum denn nicht??


----------



## grubsnek (20. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> eigentlich dürfte dieser Thread nicht existieren...


solang man anonym abstimmen kann...


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2008)

Solange keine "Große Koalition" mehr dabei herauskommt ist mir fast alles recht. Paradox an einer Großen Koalition ist die Tatsache, dass erst eben solche braucht, um bestimmte weit greifende Veränderungen in der Gesetzgebung durchzuführen. Es wäre dringend notwendig (Steuersystem, Rentensystem). Dummerweise sind diese beiden Parteien ideell (politisch sei mal dahingestellt) so grundverschieden, dass in dieser Hinsicht nie etwas (Vernünftiges) bei rauskommt.

Die Alternative wäre eine Partei, die es wirklich schafft mehr als die Hälfte der Mandate für sich zu gewinnen. Was aber heutzutage im Fünf-Parteien System nicht mehr machbar ist. Die SPD verliert zu viele Wähler an die Linke. Die CDU/CSU wird es nicht schaffen die sogenannten "Arbeiter" die "Unterschichtler" und die Eingebürgerten für sich zu gewinnen.

Folglich bleibt nur wieder eine mit Kompromissen gebildete Koalition, die mit Kompromissen zusammen mit der Opposition ein paar Gesetze auf den Weg bringt.

Und am Ende noch was Subjektives. Bitte wählt nicht die Linke. Wenn ihr sie doch wählen wollt, fahrt nach Berlin und fragt dort ein paar Leute, die sie gewählt haben. Es würde sich lohnen... Und wer die Linke einfach nur aus Protest wählen will, dem sei gesagt, dass es andere, konstruktivere und lohnenswertere Arten von Protest gibt als ein Kreuz an der falschen Stelle zu machen.


----------



## Fransen (20. August 2008)

Ich darf auch noch nicht wählen (16).


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

Die Großen Parteien sind viel zu verblendet und arrogant, da kommt meist nix bei raus...

Die Grünen sind (Öko-)Terroristen a la Greenpeace...
Einige Ansichten sind zwar OK, aber die Ansichten zum Individualverkehr bzw der WIrtschaft gehen ja mal garnicht, das schlimmste ist aber der Umgang mit unseren zugewanderten Mitmenschen, die unter der SPD/Grünen Regierung ja nicht erwähnt werden durften, wenn sie mal wieder ******* gebaut hätten (gab ein entsprechendes Memo oder so an die Polizei)...
IMO ist diese Partei verfassungsfeindlich...

Und gerade hier sehe ich am meisten Handlungsbedarf, dummerweise sind nur "die rechten" bereit darüber zu sprechen...

Von 'die Linken' halte ich noch weniger als von den Grünen, was die wollen (bzw gern hätten) ist auch nicht wirklich schön, das will kein normal denkender Mensch wirklich!!

Bei der FDP kann mans auch knicken, ist auch nur 'ne Hure für die großen, im Vergleich zu den grünen aber noch das geringere Übel...

*Was hier nicht vergessen werden darf, ist das Deutschland kein Suveräner Staat ist und dank 'der Birne' Kohl auch nie sein wird!
Deswegen ist man ja auch so scharf auf die EU-Verfassung*
Die Alliierten könnten also theoretisch die Macht über Deutschland übernehmen, wenns ihnen zu blöd werden würde, mit uns...


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Solange keine "Große Koalition" mehr dabei herauskommt ist mir fast alles recht.


Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen!!

Das was die große Koalition gerad betreibt, ist nun wirklich nicht mehr feierlich...
Bundestrojaner, Datenspeicherung, kurz man tritt die Menschenrechte, für die einige Leute richtig hart gekämpft haben, mit Füßen...


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

Bin Österreicher und wähle keine eurer Parteien ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bin Österreicher und wähle keine eurer Parteien ...


wahlkabine.at — wahlkabine.at sagt, ich würd bei euch FPÖ oder BZÖ wählen


----------



## Malkav85 (20. August 2008)

Zum Thema "SPD verliert Stimmen an die Linken": Das ist für mich nicht verwunderlich, da das "sozial" bei der SPD nicht mehr stimmt. Aber dank Frau Ypsilanti weiss ich, das ich die SPD nicht wählen werde, da ich eine Abneigung gegen die SED...ähm...die Linke habe. 

Im Grunde sollte man gar keine Partei wählen, da der Großteil unserer Politiker (oder eigentlich in allen Ländern) Scheuklappen haben und Machtgeil sind. 

Denn wie sagt man so schön: "Macht und Geld verdirbt den Charakter"


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> wahlkabine.at — wahlkabine.at sagt, ich würd bei euch FPÖ oder BZÖ wählen



Bist wohl ein Rechter, was?  

*[Edit]*
Habe den Test jetzt ebenfalls gemacht und ich sollte auch die FPÖ wählen?!  
Scheint eine manipulierte Sache zu sein. Jedenfalls werde ich eine andere Partei wählen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## bobby (20. August 2008)

blos nicht csu/cdu was ist bei dehnen noch christlich,sozial,hier sitzen eh nur wasserköpfe drinnen die von großindustrie gesteuert werden


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. August 2008)

verdammt viele CDU Freaks hier.... macht mir Angst.

habe GRÜN gewählt. Ich finde die sollte bei jeder Koalition dabei sein. Absolute Mehrheit aber nie bekommen.


----------



## Haekksler (20. August 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> verdammt viele CDU Freaks hier.... macht mir Angst.
> 
> habe GRÜN gewählt. Ich finde die sollte bei jeder Koalition dabei sein. Absolute Mehrheit aber nie bekommen.


mir machen die NPD-Wähler Angst ...


----------



## Haekksler (20. August 2008)

in östterreich sähe es bei mir so aus, LIF scheint wohl wie die hiesige FDP zu sein ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. August 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> habe GRÜN gewählt. Ich finde die sollte bei jeder Koalition dabei sein. Absolute Mehrheit aber nie bekommen.


Bist du Türke bzw aus einem islamischen Staate zugewandert??
Wenn nicht, dann kann man die Grünen eigentlich nicht wählen, wenn man sich wirklich mit der Truppe beschäftigt hat...

Vorallendingen Wude er vorher nicht gebrieft liegt schwer im Magen.

Und das ist leider normal für diese Partei, das man den Islam doch etwas sehr verharmlost...

Man kann im Netz noch einige Statements von z.B. der Claudia Roth, bei der man wirklich erbrechen muss...



Haekksler schrieb:


> mir machen die NPD-Wähler Angst ...


Mir nicht, siehe weiter oben...

Oder eben die Anmerkung, das es unter der Rot-Grünen Regierung verboten war, die Herkunft des Täters zu erwähnen, wenns denn ein Türke, Albaner oder ähnliches war...
Und wenn sich sogar die eigenen Landsleute für das Verhalten anderer schämen, läuft wirklich was ziemlich schief...

Die 'normalen' Parteien sind leider nicht in der Lage in diesem Bereich was zu tun, obwohl die Hütte brennt (je nach dem wo man in D ist, mal mehr und mal weniger)...


Haekksler schrieb:


> in östterreich sähe es bei mir so aus, LIF scheint wohl wie die hiesige FDP zu sein ...


ya, schaut so aus


----------



## kingminos (20. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mir nicht, siehe weiter oben...
> Die 'normalen' Parteien sind leider nicht in der Lage in diesem Bereich was zu tun, obwohl die Hütte brennt (je nach dem wo man in D ist, mal mehr und mal weniger)...



Du solltest den Mund da nicht zu voll nehmen. Die meinen zwar das die was ändern wollen aber wenn du siehst was die scheiß rechten partein da wirklich veranstalten im Osten da kannste noch nichtmal mehr von dem Versuch reden irgendwas zu erreiche.

ICh meine ne Partei die gegen Ausländer hetzt und dann ihre Wahlplakate in Polen drucken lässt weil es billiger ist sagt alles.


Leider fehlt die APPD in der Wahl die sind doch mal lustiger drauf als alle anderen Partein.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2008)

Ich wähle die Violetten - Die Sprituelle Partei Deutschlands


----------



## bobby (20. August 2008)

kingminos schrieb:


> Du solltest den Mund da nicht zu voll nehmen. Die meinen zwar das die was ändern wollen aber wenn du siehst was die scheiß rechten partein da wirklich veranstalten im Osten da kannste noch nichtmal mehr von dem Versuch reden irgendwas zu erreiche.
> 
> ICh meine ne Partei die gegen Ausländer hetzt und dann ihre Wahlplakate in Polen drucken lässt weil es billiger ist sagt alles.
> 
> ...


was willst den mit der punker-partei appd die können doch nur saufen haben von der realität keine ahnung


----------



## Fifadoc (20. August 2008)

tja... wahlen sind ein schweres thema.
Eigentlich hat jede Partei ein paar leute, die verhintern, dass man sie wählen sollte:
SPD - Ypsilati, Beck
CDU - Koch
Linke - Lafontaine
Grüne - hmmm, alle?
FDP - ... ich glaub die tun keinem was ^^

Also ich bin Parteitechnisch gebunden, aber als neutraler wähler hätt ich echt sorgen. ich glaub da wäre es die FDP, die disqualifizieren sich selbst noch am wenigsten


----------



## Malkav85 (20. August 2008)

Die rechten wie linken haben ihre eigene Ideologie, welche absolut sinnfrei ist vom normalen, menschlichen Verstand und Moralpunkt aus gesehen.

Leider sind mir linke wesentlich unsympatischer als rechte. Weshalb? Linke sind so gut wie immer auf Krawalle aus, weils ja ach so cool und anarchistisch ist. Von wegen blabla Polizeistaat. Hauptsache gegen alles, aber nicht wissen warum 

Die Rechten sind auch nicht besser. Fordern vergangene Dinge, welche total inakzeptabel sind und beschmutzen weiterhin unser Ansehen im Ausland. 

Zum Thema "Die Grünen": NIEMALS! Wie Stefan schon schrieb, würde ich diese Sympatisanten nicht wählen, weil sie unsere Kultur und Geschichte überhaupt nicht achten.

Zitat: "Wir müssten die Nationalhymne auch auf türkisch singen" also bitte. Ich lebe in Deutschland und nicht in der Türkei. Wenn 2 Millionen Deutsche in der Türkei wohnen, kommt von denen auch keiner auf die Idee zu sagen: "Wir sollten unsere Nationalhymne auf deutsch singen".


----------



## xarruso (20. August 2008)

Ja, die Türken in Deutschland haben sich auch etschieden in Deutschland zu leben und sollten meiner Meinung nach auch die Sprache beherrschen, was das mit der Hymne hinfällig macht!!

Wer Protest wählen will sollte kleine Parteien wie die "Autofahrerpartei" wählen, weil dadurch keine "Murkser" Macht bekommen sondern sehr sehr kleine zu sehr kleinen werden und vielleicht übernehmen die "Großen" dann auch Aspekte aus deren Parteiprogramm. 
Jetzt sehen sie sich gezwungen sich dem Linken Parteiprogramm anzupassen weil das Volk diese wählt und anscheinend die Meinung dieser ähm ... "Leute" vertritt. Und das ist wohl wirklich schlecht!!
Das gleiche gilt auch für die rechten Protestwähler, die aber noch weniger sind ...

Noch ein Wort zu den Grünen: 
Wählt die bloß nicht!!!
Der großteil der Energie ain Deutschland kommt nun mal aus Atomkraftwerken!!! Die mit der Zeit abgeschaltet werden können und durch andere Energiehersteller (Windkraft...) ersetzt werden. Aber langsam, denn die umweltschonenderen Technologieen sind noch nicht weit genug entwickell und recht kraftlos im Gegensatz zur Atomkraft und wir könnten desshalb unseren Bedarf nicht decken!!! Desshalb müssten wir Energie aus dem Ausland kaufen  
Außerdem sind wir auch verstrahlt wenn in Frankreich ein Atomkraftwerk hochgeht  !


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2008)

kingminos schrieb:


> Du solltest den Mund da nicht zu voll nehmen. Die meinen zwar das die was ändern wollen aber wenn du siehst was die scheiß rechten partein da wirklich veranstalten im Osten da kannste noch nichtmal mehr von dem Versuch reden irgendwas zu erreiche.
> 
> ICh meine ne Partei die gegen Ausländer hetzt und dann ihre Wahlplakate in Polen drucken lässt weil es billiger ist sagt alles.
> 
> ...



So hart es für viele jetzt auch klingen mag, aber die Rechten haben dummerweise teilweise recht.

Ich sehs bei Vattern. Der hat als Rentner der ca. 40 Jahre einbezahlt weniger als die meisten Einwanderer die Hartz4 bekommen. Die bekommen aber dann noch Wohngeld usw.

Die CDU/CSU mit der FTP ist für mich noch das kleinste Übel. Die Roten packtieren mit der EX-Stasi und die Ökoterroristen von den Grünen sind der Meinung das eine der größten Industrienationen ohne Atom-Strom überleben kann.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. August 2008)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich die FDP wählen. Warum?
Weil die am ehesten von der Ausrichtung und vom Wahlprogramm meinen Erwartungen entsprechen und sie nicht durch populistische und kurzsichtige Forderungen von sich reden machen.

Hier noch ein paar kurze Meinung zu den anderen Parteien:

SPD,
diese hat mit „Sozial“ nur noch den Namen gemeinsam und macht auch vor „Liebeleien“ mit den Linken keinen Halt. 


CDU,
 das kleinere der beiden großen „Parteienübel“ machen nicht so sehr mit reißerischen Schlagzeilen auf sich aufmerksam. Zudem sind die Konzepte meiner Meinung nach besser.


Linke,
 die SED Nachfolge...da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen außer das 1. ihre Pläne nicht umzusetzen sind und 2. keiner wirklich Zustände wie in der DDR haben will (Reisefreiheit, Meinungsfreiheit etc.)


Grüne,
 seit der Koalition mit der SPD sind die auch nicht mehr grün. Weiterhin stellen die irgendwelche nicht belegten Thesen auf und fordern Dinge ohne über die Konsequenzen nach zu denken (Bsp. Atomausstieg) bzw. ohne eine Alternative dafür zu haben.

Toll Jungens von der Grünen Fraktion, auf den Mars gibt’s auch grade einen Klimawandel (das ist kein Witz), wollt ihr nicht dort mit den Umweltschutz anfangen? Vielleicht gibt’s ja da auch bald eine drohende Klimakatastrophe.

Die Natur produziert immer noch mehr CO2 als der Mensch.

Wenn in der Slowakei ein Kernkraftwerk die Mücke macht, dann macht die atomare Wolke sicherlich keinen Bogen um Deutschland weil wir ja keine Atomkraft mehr haben und ach so umweltfreundlich sind.

Weiterhin wir können uns in Deutschland so grün Verhalten wie wir wollen, solange man in China und Co noch Filme in jeden Fluss entwickeln kann ist das derzeitige, völlig übertriebene Umweltschutzgehabe der Deutschen Regierung (um von „Tante EU“ ein „Extra Lob“ zu bekommen) sinnlos und völlig überzogen. Das was wir hier extra machen ist nicht einmal ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

Und das dämlichste ist immer noch der Atomausstieg. 
Super die grünen wollen von Fossilen Brennstoffen los um die Umwelt zu schonen und uns von Öl und Co unabhängig zu machen, so dass wir nicht mehr auf´s Ausland angewiesen sind. Tolle Idee aber leider haben die keinen Plan wie das funktionieren soll. Man schaltet aber lieber erst einmal alle AKWs ab und gleicht die fehlende Kapazität „umweltfreundlich“ mit neuen und teuren Kohlekraftwerken aus(die Steuergelder kosten bzw. die Kosten auf die Stromrechnung abgewälzt werden und zudem noch haufenweise CO2 in die Luft bzw den Boden pusten und zudem haben die einen unterirdisch schlechten Wirkungsgrad) sowie mit anderen Kraftwerken auf fossiler Brennstoffbasis.
Wo bekommen wir diese Brennstoffe zum Großteil her? Richtig, für teuer Geld aus dem Ausland. So viel zum Thema Umweltschutz und Unabhängigkeit.

Kann man so etwas wirklich gut finden? Keinen Plan von Nichts und dann den Umweltschutz „verschlimmbessern“.


NPD,
diese Partei ist mehr als flüssig und sollte nicht einmal aus Protest gewählt werden. Die Leute dort haben sowas von keinen Plan und Ahnung. Die haben ja das 3. Reich als großes Vorbild. Ich frage mich warum, weil was ist an über 20 millionen Toten, Halb Europa in Trümmern und Krieg toll? 
Die haben absolut keine Ahnung wovon die reden, ich glaube die denken die alten Propagandafilme sind die Realität und Krieg macht Spaß.

Weiterhin sind sie unglaubwürdig und würden regierungsmäßig rein gar nix zustande bekommen, die würden noch mehr scheitern als Axel Schulz am Weltmeistertitel. 
Wer Wasser predigt und Wein trinkt (alles im Inland machen tralala) ist für absolut lächerlich. Die Forderungen die die haben sind zum Großteil auch nur nach der Fahne im Wind angeordnet und von der Finanzierung davon verlieren die auch kein Wort.

Wenn die an die Macht kommen sollten würde Anarchie herrschen und nicht „Recht und Ordnung“.

Hier mal einen orginalen Wahlwerbespot der NPD. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRjcKgYPYu0

Sorry, aber wer als deutsch-Nationaler, die Deutschen als kleine Zwerge darstellt hat wirklich einen an der Waffel. Ganz zu schweigen von dem lächerlichen Beschützer auf´m Pferd und die sinnlosen Wahlversprechungen.


MFG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. August 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich würde wahrscheinlich die FDP wählen. Warum?
> Weil die am ehesten von der Ausrichtung und vom Wahlprogramm meinen Erwartungen entsprechen und sie nicht durch populistische und kurzsichtige Forderungen von sich reden machen.
> 
> MFG




die FDP hat populistische und kurzsichtige Forderungen erfunden


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. August 2008)

Haekksler schrieb:


> mir machen die NPD-Wähler Angst ...



die sind dumm und deshalb meist harmlos


----------



## Haekksler (21. August 2008)

das video is ja der hammer 

des schreit ja fast nach "FAAAAAAAKEEE!!!!111einself"-Rufen ...

und erst die forderungen o0

"streichung der zuschüsse für jüdische gemeinden"

die sind doch krank ...


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2008)

@rain: du hast die selbe Anschauung wie ich  

Leider wird man schnell als Nazi bezeichnet, wenn man nur nen Mucks gibt gegen "nichtdeutsche". Selbst von der eigenen Politikern muss man sich dann rechtfertigen.
Woran liegts? Wir Deutschen haben kein Selbstbewusstsein mehr! Wir kuschen vor dem Ausland, beugen uns anderen Meinungen und wundern uns dann, wenn wir plötzlich deutsche "Taliban" haben.

Wählen sollte man, wie schon gesagt wurde, kleine Parteien bevor man gar nicht wählen geht. Denn da halte ich mich an den Satz meines Wirtschatslehrers: "*Mit jeder nicht abgegebenen Stimme unterstützt ihr eine extreme Partei....denn die bekommen ihre Stimme immer".* Recht hat er.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> die sind dumm und deshalb meist harmlos


Nein, sind sie nicht!

Wie ich von jemanden erfahren musste, der in der nähe der Deutsch-Polnischen und Deutsch-Tschechischen Grenze wohnt, wird bei denen am helligtem Tage die Bude leergeräumt, _die Politik tut nix dagegen, die Polizei wird in dieser Gegend sogar abgebaut_...

Ich stell mal dir die Frage:
Was würdest du wählen, wenn dir schon mehrmals von Polen/Tschechen die Bude ausgeräumt wurd und die aktuelle Regierung dagegen nix tut?!

Und wie riedochs schon gesagt hat, in einigen Punkten haben die rechten Parteien recht...

Und ganz nebenbei, erinnert ihr euch noch an die SVP?!
Ihr erinnert euch, die war a bisserl 'rechts' sprich hat einen Nationalistischtischen Wahlkampf geführt...

Sowas brauchen wir in Deutschland auch, dieser Multikulti Unsinn ist ja gescheitert, wie wir an Frankreich unschwer erkennen können, jetzt müssen wir solangsam mal handeln...


----------



## Pokerclock (21. August 2008)

Das Problem an den Rechten ist, dass es keine vernünftige Partei weiter rechts von CDU/CSU gibt. Es fehlt einfach eine nationale Alternative, die auch anerkannt wird.

Welche gibt es denn noch? DVU, Rep. und eben die NPD.

Die DVU und NPD kann man leider gleich wieder vergessen. Auch wenn die NPD im Osten stark daherkommt, so macht sie sich doch selbst fertig mit Skandalen. Die DVU ist nicht besser.

Bleiben noch die Reps. Jedoch kranken die an einer örtlich schwachen Präsenz und dem überschwappenden Image der ganz rechten Parteien.

Es gab zu dem Thema mal auf Phoenix (Phoenix Runde) mal eine Diskussion drüber, was rechts von CDU/CSU ist. Phoenix stellt die Diskussionen online vielleicht finde ich sie noch auf der Website. Müsste 2006/2007 gewesen sein.

Was Frankreich angeht, haben die ihre Fehler in der Vergangenheit gemacht. Ihre Kolonialisierung holt sie jetzt 200 Jahre später wieder ein. Deutschland hätte das auch passieren können, wenn es nicht den 1. Weltkrieg gegeben hätte. Zudem machten die Regierungen der 70er und 80er, so wie in Deutschland auch den Fehler die massive "Ghettoisierung", sowie das Aufkommen einer kulturellen Parallelgesellschaft - die wir heute haben! - zu unterschätzen.

Multikulti ist schön und gut, aber ändern kann man das auch nicht mehr, selbst wenn man es wollte. Zu viele sind mittlerweile mit einem deutschen Pass ausgestattet. Wie soll man auch einen offiziell "Deutschen" abschieben? Schöner Spaß.

Jetzt auch nicht falsch verstehen. Man kann nicht alles pauschalisieren. Aber was man machen kann ist genauer hinschauen, wen/was man da einbürgert bzw. ins Land lässt.

*EDIT*

Die Diskussion selbst habe ich nicht mehr gefunden aber ein paar andere Interessante. Einfach mal in der Liste durchschauen.

PHOENIX


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @rain: du hast die selbe Anschauung wie ich
> 
> Leider wird man schnell als Nazi bezeichnet, wenn man nur nen Mucks gibt gegen "nichtdeutsche". Selbst von der eigenen Politikern muss man sich dann rechtfertigen.
> Woran liegts? Wir Deutschen haben kein Selbstbewusstsein mehr! Wir kuschen vor dem Ausland, beugen uns anderen Meinungen und wundern uns dann, wenn wir plötzlich deutsche "Taliban" haben.



Leider empfinde ich das genauso wie du. Jeder Ausländer kann sagen: "Du Scheiß Deutscher" und es passiert weniger (wenn nicht sogar nichts) als  wenn ein Deutscher sagt: "Du Scheiß Irgendwasländer". Dann wird der gleich als Rassist beschimpft auch wenn beide sich "gleich schlimm" beleidigt haben. 

Ich weiß einfach nicht was das soll. Ein bißchen Nationalstolz und positive Äußerungen in Zusammenhang mit Deutschland sollte doch mittlerweile erlaubt sein oder?
Jeder weiß was damals passiert ist und jeder der sich das zurück wünscht hat keine Ahnung von dem wie es damals war und ist nicht ganz sauber im Oberstübchen.

Der springende Punkt ist glaube ich die Politik. Die fühlen sich für das was Damals geschehen ist immer noch verantwortlich und lassen auch keine Gelegenheit aus um das zu äußern und um das einzureden.
Sorry, aber man sollte langsam mal die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen und sie nur noch als schlechtes Beispiel heranziehen.

Ich für meinen Teil fühle mich für das was Damals passiert ist nicht mehr verantwortlich, weil ich damit überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun habe. Das lasse ich mir von keinen in die Schuhe schieben. 
Trotz meiner Einstellung dazu verurteile ich das Deutschland (zwischen 1933 und 1945) auf das Schärfste und tue alles mir Mögliche und ein 2. Nazideutschland zu verhindern (darauf sollte es meiner Meinung nach ankommen).
Das sollten die Oberen dort oben mal peilen, wie lange wollen wir noch dafür grade stehen? 10 Jahre, 50 Jahre, 100 Jahre? Irgendwann ist Schluß damit, ich habe das Gefühl es ist eine Erbsünde Deutscher zu sein.
Zudem ist die ab und zu komplett Antideutsche Haltung der Regierung sicherlich ein Grund dafür das die planlosen Rechten so viel Zulauf bekommen, weil sich viele als Deutsche leicht verarscht vorkommen (gleiches Recht für alle blabla).

Die sollten wirklich mal Anfangen irgendwas zu machen und da muss an fast allen Baustellen angefangen werden. 
Die Imigranten müssen viel besser intergriert werden (weg von dem Mist alle die neu ankommen in ein Virtel zu stecken und alle auf die gleiche Schule zu schicken), das ist das A und O, man sollte gucken wer kann rein, wer braucht nicht rein und auch, ja darüber sollte auch ganz ohne braune Hintergedanken gesprochen werden, wer kann wieder raus.
Man sollte allen die gleichen Chancen geben, besonders im Bildungsbereich (Studiengebühren abschaffen etc.) und damit jeden eine positve Perspektive für die Zukunft bieten (Ausbildung, Studium, Job und auch Lebensqualität etc.) was den Lernwillen von allen Menschen hier egal ob Ausländer oder nicht heben sollte. Das Niveau in allen Schulen würde dadurch sicherlich steigen und der Frust und damit die Gewaltbereitschaft würden sinken.

Und das wäre erst der Anfang des Möglichen, durch mehr Lehrkräfte ließen sich riesen Klassen vermeiden wodurch besseres lernen und damit bessere Zukunftschancen einhergehen würden.
Aber die Politiker spaaren lieber und geben unser Steuergeld für eine 9% Diätenerhöhung usw. aus.
Falls die es noch nicht gerafft haben, Investition in Kinder und Bildung ist eine Investition in die Zukunft die sich doppelt und dreifach wieder auszahlt. 


@ Stefan

Es lohnt sich nicht die NPD oder so zu wählen, die reden und versprechen viel, aber das die nichts auf die Beine stellen und mit denen nichts besser wird ist klar. 
Schau dir mal die Hunde im Landtag an, da hat ein Brauner die Totesstrafe für Pedophile gefordert, ein paar Wochen später wurden bei ihm pornografische Kinderfotos auf dem PC gefunden und das ist nur die Spitze vom Eisberg. Die Braunen tun sich gegenseitig aus den Kabinet kegeln und machen sich selbst lächerlich (siehe das NPD Wahlkampfvideo was ich in meinen 1. Post eingefügt habe). 
Das Einzige was die können sind (dämliche, populistische) Sprüche klopfen. Von der Umsetzung haben die kein Plan. Es würde sich auch für die Leute nahe der Ostgrenze  nichts verändern, wenn die die Regierung stellen würden, blos das raffen viele nicht.



Haekksler schrieb:


> das video is ja der hammer
> 
> des schreit ja fast nach "FAAAAAAAKEEE!!!!111einself"-Rufen ...
> 
> ...



Nein das Video ist kein Fake, womit sich dann auch deine letzte Aussage beweisen lässt 

MFG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht!
> 
> Wie ich von jemanden erfahren musste, der in der nähe der Deutsch-Polnischen und Deutsch-Tschechischen Grenze wohnt, wird bei denen am helligtem Tage die Bude leergeräumt, _die Politik tut nix dagegen, die Polizei wird in dieser Gegend sogar abgebaut_...



ich meinte das NPD-Wähler dumm sind, nicht kriminelle Ausländer.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. August 2008)

DieLinke/SPD konnte mich nicht entscheiden eigentlich wähle ich SPD, zZt ist aber die Stimmung zu gunsten der Sozialen Linken gekippt...

@Sitzriese du noch am falten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich meinte das NPD-Wähler dumm sind, nicht kriminelle Ausländer.



Und ich meint die NPD Wähler, die meist NPD wählen, weil sie von den 'normalen' Parteien nach strich und Faden verarscht wurden...


----------



## riedochs (21. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und ich meint die NPD Wähler, die meist NPD wählen, weil sie von den 'normalen' Parteien nach strich und Faden verarscht wurden...



Jep und dann wunder sich die großen Parteien über einen Rechtsruck in der Gesellschaft. Schauen wir uns doch die gute Frau Ypsilanti an: 
Vor der Wahl: Nein nie mit den Linken
Nach der Wahl: Ich bin so Machtgeil, ich wills mit den Linken.
Ein danke an Dagmar Metzger die uns bisher davor bewahrt hat und zu Ihrer Meinung steht.

Wenn ich da shier in Hessen mitbekommen wunder ich mich über nichts mehr. Von mir aus sollen die Rechten in den Bundestag, dann werden die anderen Knalltüten wenigestens wieder aktiv und tun vielleicht endlich was. Leider scheint es ja nicht anders zu gehen.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. August 2008)

Wenns wirklich Neuwahlen gibt, und Ypsilanti mit den Linken an die Macht kommt, wander ich nach Bayern aus


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich Neuwahlen gibt, und Ypsilanti mit den Linken an die Macht kommt, wander ich nach Bayern aus



Ich will aus der Bananenrepublik hier ganz weg. Deutschland kannst du in die Tonne treten.


----------



## grubsnek (22. August 2008)

Das haben schon viele gesagt und viele scheitern und wandern wieder zurück nach Deutschland. Problem dabei: Sie haben ihr ganzes Geld verloren und müssen dann vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. August 2008)

Wenn man sich jetzt mal die Umfrage ansieht, könnte die CDU/CSU alleine regieren. 

Die SPD wäre allein, da die Grünen nichtmal die 5%-Hürde geschafft hätten, was aber der NPD gelingen würde.

Die FDP ist auch vertreten und die Linken haben stark aufgeholt.

PS: Schade um die Grünen wärs mir nicht


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

Wenn die CDU alleine Regiert kommt deutschland auch nicht weiter...die linke cdu und grüne das wäre eine gesunde mischung fürs folk...von allem etwas aber nicht zu viel...harmonieren würde es in echt nicht aber man darf doch mal spinnen drüfen..

schade ist nur das Umweltschutz nur mit der Anstrengung der Grünen ins Gespräch kam..man erinnere sich an Bündnis90/die Grünen..


----------



## Malkav85 (22. August 2008)

Aber nach deren Auffassung müsste Umweltschutz um jeden Preis sein. 

Wenn man 8000 Euro im Monat verdient als Politiker, kann man es sich leisten, für 5 Euro pr Liter zu tanken, Maut für den PKW zu zahlen und auf erneuerbare Energie umzusteigen.

Aber was kann der normale Mensch dafür zahlen? Fast nichts. 1,60 Euro sind schon Abzocke. Windräder, Solaranlagen, etc. kosten immer noch imens.

Solange Umweltschutz/-verbesserung nicht bezahlbar ist von uns Bürgern, werd auch die Grünen weiterspinnen und verlangen, das jeder Mensch in einem Zelt wohnt und wir mit allen Kulturen, Religionen und Menschen "ringel ringel reihe" tanzen


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Das haben schon viele gesagt und viele scheitern und wandern wieder zurück nach Deutschland. Problem dabei: Sie haben ihr ganzes Geld verloren und müssen dann vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden.



Na besser ich als diejenigen die aus dem Ostblock kommen und hier sofort Hartz4 bekommen mit zig Zuschüssen uns alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommen weil wir ja so lieb zu Fremden sein müssen. 

Einen Scheissdreck müssen wir. Wenn so jemand im Monat mahr Geld hat als mein Vater der über 40 Jahre einbezahlt hat dann schwillt mir ganz extrem der Hals an.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich hier gleich Ärger bekomme: Ich kann die Leute langsam verstehen die sich wieder einen Führer wünschen. Das schlimme daran ist das es auch viele alte Menschen sind die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten. Da sollte sich der Staat mal fragen ob wir nicht langsam den Laden zumachen sollten.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> ...Ärger bekomme: Ich kann die Leute langsam verstehen die sich wieder einen Führer wünschen....


ne das ist richtig SM ist im kommen..besonders in Industrieländern erlebt Sado Maso unter Managern(auch Englisch genannt) einen regelrechten boom!


ich rofl mich unter den Tisch...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich will aus der Bananenrepublik hier ganz weg. Deutschland kannst du in die Tonne treten.




Warum das denn? Nenn mir nen anderes land wo du als dummer voll-Assi besser leben kannst als jeder Durchschnittsarbeiter in der Dritten Welt


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2008)

...

Du hast wohl noch nix von Hartz4 gehört, oder?!
Du weißt anscheinend auch nicht, wie beschissen es einem H4ler geht...

Arm ist da noch leicht untertrieben...


----------



## Pokerclock (22. August 2008)

Von einem Freund der Azubi war und jetzt Hartz4 kriegt >> 380€ pro Monat + Wohngeld (Miete für 59 cm²) + Heizung

Von einem Freund der Sozialhilfeempfänger ist und zu 100% behindert > 346 € + Wohngeld (Miete für 45 cm² + Heizung + "Bedarf" (Herd, Kühlschrank etc., hat er aber schon)

Ich als Student würde mit beantragten BAfög maximal 585 € bekommen > davon muss ALLES bezahlt werden und am Ende meines Studiums muss ich die Hälfte davon wieder zurückzahlen.

Das sind die drei ärmsten Schichten hier in Germany.

Und dann gibt es Leute die Studieren wollen, die Eltern aber "zu viel" verdienen (ca. 40€ im Monat) und statt 585€ Bafög nur 51€ bekommen und davon ALLES bezahlen müssen. Das gibt es auch. Das Positive > Hotel Mama + 154 € Kindergeld.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. August 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Von einem Freund der Azubi war und jetzt Hartz4 kriegt >> 380€ pro Monat + Wohngeld (Miete für 59 cm²) + Heizung
> 
> Von einem Freund der Sozialhilfeempfänger ist und zu 100% behindert > 346 € + Wohngeld (Miete für 45 cm² + Heizung + "Bedarf" (Herd, Kühlschrank etc., hat er aber schon)
> 
> ...




so sieht es aus. Harzis geht es teilweise besser als so manchen Studenten. Ich hab 75€ pro Monat bekommen. Wenn die Harzis ihr Geld nich für Kippen und Alk ausgeben würden reicht das locker. 

@Payne: Du weißt wohl nicht was Leute ich der Dritten Welt zum Leben zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2008)

Ja, vorallendingen weil aus dem Regelsatz auch noch Strom, Wasser und sonstiges gezahlt werden muss...
Und man ja auch noch andere Ausgaben hat...

Kurzum: ein 'Harzie' ist froh, wenn er was zu Essen aufm Teller hat, aber denen gehts mit diesen 350€/Monat ja immer noch viel zu gut 

In Entwicklungsländern hat man idR auch noch 'nen Feld oder sonstiges, was einem was zu Beißen bringt...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. August 2008)

In Deutschland muss keiner verhungern!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2008)

Das sagst *DU!*
In der Realität schauts nicht ganz so gut aus...

Aber du weißt ja sicherlich, das sich die auch so reichen Hartzies nichtmal 'nen Besuch im Kino leisten können, nicht wahr?!
Oder das man ansonsten ausgegrenzt wird, weils Geld nicht reicht...


----------



## bobby (23. August 2008)

[habe gelesen das die meisten wow-spieler hartz4 empfänger sind
Du hast wohl noch nix von Hartz4 gehört, oder?!
Du weißt anscheinend auch nicht, wie beschissen es einem H4ler geht...

Arm ist da noch leicht untertrieben...[/quote]


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2008)

Na, bei einem Preis von 15€ fürs Spiel und 13€/Monat, kann sich ein H4ler das gerade eben so noch leisten, + Stromkosten...

Vorallendingen:
Was soll ein H4ler sonst den ganzen Tag machen?!

'in die Stadt' fahren geht nicht, zu teuer.
Kino kann sich ein H4ler auch nicht leisten...


Vergesst nicht, das zwar (ein Teil) der Kosten der Wohnung erstattet werden, _Kosten für Strom, Wasser, Heizung und sonstige laufenden Kosten *müssen aus dem Regelsatz beglichen werden!!*_

Und jetzt schaut mal bei euch auffe Rechnung, was Strom, Wasser, Wärme und Telefon/Internet im Monat kosten!!

Und jetzt zieht das mal vom H4 Satz ab, dann werdet ihr sehen, das von den ~350€/Monat nicht mehr so viel übrig bleibt...

Und zu beißen muss der H4ler auch was haben...
Einige/Viele können sich nichtmal 'normales' Essen leisten und sind so auf die Tafel oder ähnliche Organisationen angewiesen!!


----------



## DOTL (24. August 2008)

Zuerst noch etwas grundsätzliches; bitte passt bei dieser Diskussion auf, dass ihr nicht zu emotional werdet und jedes geschriebene Wort eures Gegenübers nicht zu sehr in die Wagschale legt. Besonders bei gesellschaftskritschen und politischen Diskussionen treffen verschiedene Einstellungen und Meinungen aufeinander, weshalb es daher durchaus zu gewissen Konflikten kommen kann. Da es in dem Thread schon ein paar widersprüchliche bzw. missverständliche Sätze gab, möchte ich euch bitten insgesamt sorgfältig zu sein.

Zum Thema:

Ich denke, dass gerade Deutschland durch ein brilliantes Sozialsystem glänzen kann, zumindest wenn man es mit verschiedenen anderen Staaten vergleicht. Selbst die hochgelobten skandinavischen Ländern haben viel mit dem Deutschen Sozialwesen gemein. 
Sicherlich kann man mit der ALG 2 Sozialhilfe im Sinne von Hartz4 keine großen Sprünge machen, aber man kann überleben und man ist nicht gezwungen auf der Straße zu leben. Gegenwärtig verweile ich in der Hauptstadt der USA, wo es völlig anders aussieht. Hier wurde ich kürzlich von einstigen Veteranen angesprochen, die nun schlichtweg aufs Betteln angewiesen sind. Zwar gibt es eine Art Social Welfare in den Staaten, doch ist das vergleichsweise mit dem Deutschen System ein "nichts". Auch gibt es für ehemalige Kriegsveterane eine Unterstützung, doch besteht die daraus, dass sie ein Kärtchen in die Hand gedrück bekommen, mit dem sie sich als Kriegsveteranen ausweisen können und sich dann eine ID vorzeigen können, wenn sie um ein paar Cents bitten. Dafür findet man überall Plakate mit Hinweisen wie support our troops und dass man doch auch hierfür spenden könnte. Es gibt zwar ein eigenes Department für Veterane, aber die allgemeine Unterstützung und Fürsorge ist wahrlich sehr gering.
Nehmen wir das Beispiel Krankenversicherung. Krankenversicherungen sind hier schweineteuer, die sich nicht jedermann leisten kann. In Deutschand hingegen gibt es eine fundierte Grundversorgung für jeden. Übrigens, will man in den USA für eine längere Zeit verbleiben so muss man (je nach Bundesstaat) eine unheimlich hohe Absicherung vorweisen, gerade deshalb, damit man im Ernstfall nicht auf staatliche Hilfe angewiesen ist. In manchem Fällen muss meine eine Vorsorge von bis zu 250,000 USD vorweisen können. Dementsprechend hoch sind dann die monatlichen Policen.
Ich kenne das schwedische System zumal ich dort eine längere Zeit war, aber eben nun auch das hiesige und die Kontraste sind durchaus gegeben. Insofern muss man sich in Deutschland für die staatliche Unterstützung - auch wenn sie rein finanziell gemessen nicht sonderlich hoch erscheint - absolut glücklich schätzen. 
Eben solches gilt auch für die Ausbildung, welche in den Staaten auch ins unermessliche schießen kann. Am Ende eines Studiums hier kann es gut sein, dass man mit 100.000 bis 200.000 USD in den Miesen steht.

Insofern, trotz allem ist unser Gesundheits- und Sozialwesen in Deutschland sicherlich verbesserungsbedürftig, dennoch aber ist es im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Ländern ein Musterbeispiel. Wirklich beklagen sollten wir uns daher nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. August 2008)

Danke DOTL dass du das mal erwähnt hast. Mich nervt dieses ewige gejammere mit Hartz4 ich war selbst einer. Ich konnte mich nicht beklagen, es reichte für den täglichen Bedarf. Ich habe mich (fast) jeden Tag dafür bedankt das ich in Deutschland wohne. Doch gibt es mehrere Probleme bei Hartz4

1. Der größte Teil der Bezieher sind Langzeit arbeitslose-> meist aus dem Osten da ist die Quote viel höher. Wir Ostbürger waren vor der Wende es gewohnt die Arbeit zugewiesen zu bekommen und viele so bin ich der Meinung haben die Umstellung nicht Kapiert und sind auch die jenigen die auf dem Amt einen höllen Lärm um Keinigkeiten machen..

2. Dann kommt hinzu das aus dem Sockelanteil der Langzeitarbeitslosen nur wenige Prozent Drogensüchtige(Alkohol/Tabletten/Drogen) gibt nicht so wie es oben angesprochen wurde das viele ihr Geld für drogen ausgeben. Die Meisten Süchtigen sind Obdachlos und bekommen entweder nix oder Sozialhilfe.(ja die gibt es immer noch!)

3. Dadurch das man von Fallmanagern und Betreuern "verwaltet" wird, geht dabei oft unter, dass vor dem Manager ein Arbeitssuchender sitzt, der oft unter die Arme genommen werden muss, so ist es leider. Viele geraten in eine Depression, wenn sie Hartz4 bekommen, weil es eben wie ein Weltuntergang diskutiert wird, dem ist in Wahrheit nicht so. Das ist ja nun vom Bundesverwaltungsgericht(oder Verfassungsgericht weiss ich nicht mehr) gekippt worden, es wurde auferlegt Sozialemaßnahmen und die Arbeitsbetreung streng zu trennen, da es zwei paar Schuhe sind und auch zwei Aufgaben von zwei staatlich unterschiedlichen Institutionen(Arbeitsamt und Sozialamt).

Mein Fazit zu Hartz4 ist das Geld sollte so weiter Berechnet werden und an die Gegebenen Energietarife angeglichen werden. Der Sockeltarif ist dabei auch eine gute Idee(zumal ja Angi glaubt es gäbe sowas mit Hartz4 schon). nur muss das was das Verwaltungsgericht schon urteilt hat umgesetzt um den Langzeitarbeitslosen besser zu helfen.
Man kann den Leuten schwer buddhistische Lebensweisheiten bei bringen, in dem man sagt: "Du bist verantwortlich für dich selbst, du bist verantwortlich für dein Tun und Handeln, nur du hast es in der Hand dein Leben so zu gestalten das es deinen Geist weiter bringt!"


----------



## Fabi-O (17. September 2008)

dito DOTL 



... mich wundert es, dass in so einem "PC-Forum" noch niemand die Piratenpartei erwähnt hat... mir sagt insgesamt und voll keine andere Partei so zu, deswegen bin ich nach der Landtagswahl in Hessen gleich mal Mitglied geworden. 
Beo der Landtagswahl wollte ich mit meiner Stimme für die Grünen (die im Landtag ohnehin nicht gegen die durchaus umstrittene, weil gefährliche, aber saubere Atomenergie vorgehen können) erst mal Herr Koch abwählen, was ja ein wenig schief gelaufen ist.

Zu Frau Ypsilanti: Ich finde sie gut.
Möchtet ihr lieber den doofen Koch haben? Wollt ihr Studiengebühren bezahlen, damit "die Ausländer" härter als Deutsche bestraft werden können? Denkt ihr, Koch kann der Wirtschaft "helfen"?


----------



## Malkav85 (17. September 2008)

Du vergisst einiges:
Ypsilanti will mit aller Macht an die Spitze. Daher liebäugelt sie mit den linken, die bei ihren Versprechen wie die NPD sind: Alles nur Schall und Rauch.

Weshalb möchtest du denn "saubere Energie"? Nur, damit wir Deutschen als "Saubermänner" dastehen, wärend USA, Canada, Australien und China weiterhin ihre Kohlekraftwerke benutzen und sich einen Mist darum kehren?

Weshalb willst du Atomenergie abschaffen um später Unsummen an Energiekosten zu haben?

Weshalb sollen "Ausländer" nicht ebenso bestraft werden wie "Deutsche"? Es wird ausschließlich von den Medien hochgeputscht das sie härter bestraft werden sollen, was nicht der Fall ist. Sie werden meist kaum bestraft, was der Punkt ist. 

Koch ist Egozentrisch, aber noch das kleinere Übel. 

Bei der ersten Wahl war deshalb mein Motto: "Soll ich lieber Pest oder Cholera wählen?" 

Bei Ypsilanti wars mir von vornherein klar, das sie sich mit den Linken zusammenschließt. Wenn das hier in Hessen passiert, kannst du davon ausgehen, das die Steuern drastisch steigen werden, weil die Linken wieder irgend einen pseudo-sozialen Mist verzapfen nur um "links" zu wirken.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Du vergisst einiges:
> Ypsilanti will mit aller Macht an die Spitze. Daher liebäugelt sie mit den linken, die bei ihren Versprechen wie die NPD sind: Alles nur Schall und Rauch.



gegen den Willen von Frau Ypsilanti zu regieren kann man doch nichts einwenden. Das Problem Linke wieder...die Linke mit der NPD zu vergleichen ist wie der Vergleich zwischen Apfel und Banane. Der Linken wurde noch nie eine echte Chance eingeräumt zu beweisen wie sie Regieren kann. Und dann noch die Angst vor kommunismus und sozialismus...



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Weshalb möchtest du denn "saubere Energie"? Nur, damit wir Deutschen als "Saubermänner" dastehen, wärend USA, Canada, Australien und China weiterhin ihre Kohlekraftwerke benutzen und sich einen Mist darum kehren?
> 
> Weshalb willst du Atomenergie abschaffen um später Unsummen an Energiekosten zu haben?


und gerade weil andere so denken, wie es deine Meinung sagt, kommt unsere Welt nicht voran..sollen doch die anderen erstmal machen. Warum sollen wir? ganz einfach um der Welt zu zeigen wie es geht wirtschaftlicher Erfolg und Umweltbewusstsein lässt sich vereinbaren.

Atomenergie ist einfach mist. Es muss abgebaut werden, es muss aufwendig Angereichert werden. Es muss endgelagert werden. Und man vergisst das die Atomarenelemente welche für die Kernenergie geeignet sind höchstens solange reichen wie das Öl, quasi rund bis 2070? was ist dann?



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Weshalb sollen "Ausländer" nicht ebenso bestraft werden wie "Deutsche"? Es wird ausschließlich von den Medien hochgeputscht das sie härter bestraft werden sollen, was nicht der Fall ist. Sie werden meist kaum bestraft, was der Punkt ist.



Die Studiengebühren und die Studienbedingungen in Deutschland sind im allgemeinen Schwach. was man der sinkenden Studienabschlüße Jahr für Jahr merkt. Ausländische Studenten sind eine Bereicherung für unsere Kultur und unseren Wissensstand.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> gegen den Willen von Frau Ypsilanti zu regieren kann man doch nichts einwenden. Das Problem Linke wieder...die Linke mit der NPD zu vergleichen ist wie der Vergleich zwischen Apfel und Banane. Der Linken wurde noch nie eine echte Chance eingeräumt zu beweisen wie sie Regieren kann. Und dann noch die Angst vor kommunismus und sozialismus...



Die Linke ist durchaus regierungsfähig, was die NPD nicht ist. Die Linke hat ihre Chance bekommen und zwar in Berlin. Was von "sozial" übrig blieb, kannst du dort sehen. Nichts! Die Stadt Berlin ist ein Armenhaus. Schwere Einschnitte in die dortigen sozialen Projekte und städtischen Engagements waren notwendig. Von den Versprechungen blieb nichts übrig. Zum Glück! Denn dann wäre unsere Bundeshauptstadt endgültig zum Sozialhilfefall geworden. Wer die Linke wählt, wählt einen sozialen Wunschtraum, der an der bitterarmen Realität scheitert (leider). 




RuneDRS schrieb:


> Die Studiengebühren und die Studienbedingungen in Deutschland sind im allgemeinen Schwach. was man der sinkenden Studienabschlüße Jahr für Jahr merkt. Ausländische Studenten sind eine Bereicherung für unsere Kultur und unseren Wissensstand.



Ich bin selbst Student, der zwei volle Semester seine 500€ abdrücken musste. Ich bin einer der Wenigen, die sagen dass Studiengebühren durchaus vernünftig sind. Unserer FH hat es mehr als gut getan mal mehr Geld in der Tasche zu haben. Auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass ich nicht viel davon gesehen habe (die Technikbereiche dagegen eine Menge). ABER..

Das Erststudium muss kostenlos bleiben! 1.000 € (mit AStA 1.400 €) pro Jahr sind nicht wenig und ein nachvollziehbarer Grund ein Studium nicht zu beginnen. Natürlich gibt es ein "Darlehen". Dieses Darlehen ist aber genau das Gleiche, wie ein Kredit für einen neuen Fernseher oder Auto oder Haus. Du zahlst Zinsen und das nicht zu knapp. Studiengebühren haben den tollen Effekt Leute, die schon ihr 20. Semester anfangen zu vergraulen. Das ist das Positive daran. Sowas unterstütze ich sofort. Allerdings dürfen auch nur diese davon betroffen sein.

Was ausländische Studenten angeht. Alle Studenten, die nachweislich aus einem "Entwicklungsland" kommen brauchen keine Studiengebühren zu bezahlen. Für alle anderen Ausländer, galten die Studiengebühren. Das war Fair. ABER...

Die kommen mit ausländischen Examina. Ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass der NC eins zu eins auf ein deutsches Zeugnis übertragbar ist (schlechter aber auch besser). Ich persönlich bin für eine Quote, die die Anzahl der ausländischen Studenten reguliert. Einmal NC reguliert für Deutsche und einmal NC reguliert für Ausländer. Im Moment wird das nämlich alles in einen Topf geschmissen. Denn oftmals trifft es die mit 2,5 und schlechter, die gerne Studieren wollen, trotz Studiengebühren, es aber nicht können, weil ihr NC nicht ausreicht (auf beiden Seiten).


----------



## Malkav85 (17. September 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Linke ist durchaus regierungsfähig, was die NPD nicht ist. Die Linke hat ihre Chance bekommen und zwar in Berlin. Was von "sozial" übrig blieb, kannst du dort sehen. Nichts! Die Stadt Berlin ist ein Armenhaus. Schwere Einschnitte in die dortigen sozialen Projekte und städtischen Engagements waren notwendig. Von den Versprechungen blieb nichts übrig. Zum Glück! Denn dann wäre unsere Bundeshauptstadt endgültig zum Sozialhilfefall geworden. *Wer die Linke wählt, wählt einen sozialen Wunschtraum, der an der bitterarmen Realität scheitert (leider).*


 
Das ist leider war. Sozialität in der Politik und sonstwo ist in der heutigen Zeit ein Wunschtraum und wird das auch lange bleiben.

@Rune: ich habe meinen Vergleich auf die Propaganda gerichtet mit den ganzen Haltlosen Versprechen. Und nicht auf die Politik. Sry, falls das unverständlich war.



> Ich bin selbst Student, der zwei volle Semester seine 500€ abdrücken musste. *Ich bin einer der Wenigen, die sagen dass Studiengebühren durchaus vernünftig sind.* Unserer FH hat es mehr als gut getan mal mehr Geld in der Tasche zu haben. Auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass ich nicht viel davon gesehen habe (die Technikbereiche dagegen eine Menge). ABER..
> 
> *Das Erststudium muss kostenlos bleiben*!


 
Ich muss auch sagen, das ich es absolut gerecht finde, das man Studiengebühr bezahlen muss. Schließlich kostet es den Staat/die Kommune viel Geld Unis und Fachhochschulen aufrecht zu erhalten.

Bildung darf aber nicht teuer sein oder ein Luxus werden. Dessen bin ich mir auch bewusst


----------



## Doc_Evil (17. September 2008)

Hab nicht abgestimmt, da ich bis jetzt für mich beschlossen habe meinen Wahlzettel ungültig zu machen.
Besser als nicht wählen zu gehen!

Was sich aber im Laufe der nächsten Monate ändern kann.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @Rune: ich habe meinen Vergleich auf die Propaganda gerichtet mit den ganzen Haltlosen Versprechen. Und nicht auf die Politik. Sry, falls das unverständlich war.


kam so rüber naja Schwamm drüber...


@Doc_Evil..wenn ich zur Zeit wählen müsste würde ich nicht wissen was...cdu fällt weg...spd? oder linke? seit ich von Brandenburg weg bin weiss ich nicht mehr so recht..sonst war ich überzeugt von Matthias Platzeck und allgemein von der SPD jetzt wo Matze nicht mehr Vorsitzender ist, macht die SPD einen quirligen Eindruck..und allse passt mir auch nicht weil es auch viele Schnittmengen mit der Linken gibt..

hmmm


----------



## bobby (17. September 2008)

wenn man nicht wählt kann man auch nichts verändern
am 28.september gehe ich zur wahl(hurra) wähle aber bestimmt nicht die arrrrrroganten wasserköpfe von der csu
bei bundestagswahl auch nicht die cdu


----------



## blaubär (17. September 2008)

Ich darf zwar noch nicht wählen, aber man muss bedenken, das 100% keine Partei die volle Mehrheit bekommt. 
Deshalb WÜRDE ich die Grünen wählen, beispielsweise dann in einer Jamaikakoalition. Die Grünen werden nämlich absurde Ideen nicht durchsetzen können. Und Atomstrom ist deshalb nur so billig, weil er extrem subventioniert wird. Denkt nur an die Lobby! Dieses Geld könnte man ebenso in alternative Energien stecken. So nen Quatsch wie dann aber Kohlekraftwerke zu bauen ist natürlich Irrsinn. 
Und die Rot-Grüne Koalition vor ein paar Jahren war ja auch nicht soooo schlecht.                    

Thema NPD: Geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht. Viele bemängeln den fehlenden Nationalstolz bzw. Patriotimus. Man muss aber unterscheiden zwischen Patriotismus und Nationalismus.
Patriotimus = man liebt sein eigenes Land, andere Länder sind auch "cool".
Nationalismus = man liebt sein eigenes Land, andere Länder sind "*******"
Bei der WM fand ich den Patriotismus toll, ich hab mich auch für die Türken gefreut, haben eindeutig besser gespielt. Aber ich schweife ab...

Grüße und haut euch die Köpfe ein


----------



## Malkav85 (17. September 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> wenn man nicht wählt kann man auch nichts verändern


 ´
Perfektes Zitat. Denn wer nicht wählt gibt seine Stimme automatisch einer extremem Partei, da diese immer ihre Stimmen bekommt.

Wenn die Wahlbeteiligung also sehr niedrig ausfällt, kann es vorkommen, das so Parteien wie NPD, Republikaner oder APPD in den Landtag kommt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Weshalb möchtest du denn "saubere Energie"? Nur, damit wir Deutschen als "Saubermänner" dastehen, wärend USA, Canada, Australien und China weiterhin ihre Kohlekraftwerke benutzen und sich einen Mist darum kehren?
> 
> Weshalb willst du Atomenergie abschaffen um später Unsummen an Energiekosten zu haben?



Weil z.B. Kohle und Gas eine Sackgasse ist (bald alle). Regenerative Energien der einzige Ausweg. 
Bald werden auch die anderen "großen Nationen" gezwungener Maßen auf Solar und Co umsteigen müssen. Und dann werden sie bei uns anklopfen, weil wir mittlerweile Technologieführer auf diesem Gebiet sind. Dank der Förderung unter Rot/Grün. 

@Blaubär: *zustimm*


----------



## blaubär (17. September 2008)

Thema Atomausstieg:
Erstens muss einer anfangen aufzuhören, die Begründung "die anderen machens ja auch noch" gilt also nicht. Das sind alles nur faule Ausreden!
gn


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Weil z.B. Kohle und Gas eine Sackgasse ist (bald alle). Regenerative Energien der einzige Ausweg.
> Bald werden auch die anderen "großen Nationen" gezwungener Maßen auf Solar und Co umsteigen müssen. Und dann werden sie bei uns anklopfen, weil wir mittlerweile Technologieführer auf diesem Gebiet sind. Dank der Förderung unter Rot/Grün.



Das ist aber kein überhaupt kein Grund die Atomenergie ab zuschaffen, eher einer um sie zu lassen. 
1. ist es billiger für uns Verbraucher
2. spart der Staat dadurch Geld, weil er keine neuen völlig überflüssigen Kohlekraftwerke bauen muss und hat dadurch
3. eine Stange Geld übrig, die man in die Erfoschung und Entwicklung von erneuerbaren und regenerativen Energien stecken kann 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach der springende Punkt, da es eine wesentlich (ökonisch wie ökologisch) bessere Investition in die Zukunft ist, als jetzt noch in rückständige KKWs zu investieren.
Das was wir jetzt grade haben ist nämlich ziemlich dämlich: wir schalten unsere AKWs ab ohne eine Alternative dafür zu haben (die von 5% auf 13% Anteil an regenerativen Energie gleicht den Verlust von den AKWs nur zum Bruchteil aus).



blaubär schrieb:


> Thema Atomausstieg:
> Erstens muss einer anfangen aufzuhören, die Begründung "die anderen machens ja auch noch" gilt also nicht. Das sind alles nur faule Ausreden!
> gn



Gerne doch wenn du mir meine nächste Stromrechnung bezahlst 

Wir können gerne als Erste damit aufhören, aber bitte erst wenn wir den Wegfall der AKWs auf ökonisch und ökologisch guten Weg ausgleichen können. Denn beides ist grad nicht der Fall.

btw. weißt du eigentlich wie hoch "Ökostrom" subvestioniert ist? Da lach ich mich doch über die staatlichen Zuschüsse für AKWs kaputt (alleine die "Windmühlenbetreiber" haben 2007 2,4 Milliarden € an Zuschüssen erhalten)


MFG


----------



## DOTL (18. September 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Linke ist durchaus regierungsfähig, was die NPD nicht ist. Die Linke hat ihre Chance bekommen und zwar in Berlin.


 
Die Linke ist zwar in Berlin in der Regierungsverantwortung (zusammen mit der SPD, welche den Reg. Bürgermeister stellt), allerdings hat die Berliner-Linke nicht wirklich etwas mit der Bundespartei gemein - bis auf den Namen vielleicht. Letztlich hat sich die Partei in Berlin vollkommen umstellen müssen und ist von ihrer extrem populistischen Schiene, wie sie in der Bundespartei vertreten wird, abgerückt.

Möglicherweise klingen auf viele Wähler Lafontaines Aussagen wie die Enteignung der Schaeffler KG sehr positiv, jedoch sind solche Aussagen schlichtweg nicht mit dem Grundgesetz im Einklang zu bringen. Gerade eine Enteignung wäre verfassungsfeindlich, der Besitz einer großen Summe, sofern sie legal erworben wurde, ist durchaus verfassungskonform - und jenes ist bei Schaeffler auch gegeben.

Ebenso muss man die erst kürzlich getroffenen Aussagen zur Wirtschaftspolitik sehr in Frage stellen. Auch diese Aussagen Lafontaines klingen für viele bestimmt sehr toll, nur jemand der sich mit Politik und Wirschaft halbwegs auskennt, kann sich bei einem - Verzeihung - Unsinn nur an den Kopf fassen. Das ist eben Populismus pur.
Ebenso stellt sich die Frage, wie jemand, der selbst in einer sehr feinen Villa lebt und selbst gute 50.000 Euro vom Axel Springer Verlag erhält, den Kapitalismus so sehr verteufeln, von welchem er selbst im großen Stil profitiert. 
Genauso ist es nicht rühmlich, wenn man Anträge der NPD unterstützt wie es letzte Woche in Dresden geschehen ist. Jedoch wurde die NPD bei ihrem Schweigeminuten-Antrag auch von der CDU unterstützt. 
Die NDP ist ja gegenwärtig auch aufgrund ihrer eigenen Probleme in den Medien.

Wie auch immer.

Grundsätzlich sollte man bei jeder Wahl aufpassen und weise überlegen, für wen man sich wirklich entscheiden möchte. Reinen populistischen Aussagen sollte man nie folgen - egal von welcher Partei.
Sehr hilfreich ist es, wenn man ein Blick in die Wahlprogramme der Parteien wirft. Aber das machen vermutlich die wenigsten. Blickt man genauer in das Parteiprogramm der Linken, so wird man schnell feststellen, dass das wenigste davon wirklich realisiert werden kann bzw. letztlich schädlich wäre, wenn man es realisieren würde. Insofern, sollte die Linke bundespolitisch 2009 in die Regierungsverantwortung kommen, so werden sie mit Sicherheit nicht ihrer bisherigen Linie folgen können und werden von ihren Wahlaussagen auch gehörig Abstand nehmen müssen.



> Doc Evil:
> Hab nicht abgestimmt, da ich bis jetzt für mich beschlossen habe meinen Wahlzettel ungültig zu machen.
> Besser als nicht wählen zu gehen!


Bist du sicher, dass das nicht das gleiche ist?
Letztlich zählen für die Berechnung der Wahlergebnisse der einzelnen Parteien nur die gültigen Stimmen. Hingegen werden für die Wahlbeteiligung alle Stimmzettel gezählt, also auch die ungültigen. 
Aufgrund dessen würde ein (gezielt) ungültig gemachter Wahlzettel nur die Wahlbeteiligung beeinflussen, nicht aber das Wahlergebnis. 



> bobby:
> am 28.september gehe ich zur wahl(hurra) wähle aber bestimmt nicht die arrrrrroganten wasserköpfe von der csu


 
Ist das deine erste (Landtags-)Wahl? 

Ich habe meinen Stimmzettel schon abgeschickt (Briefwahl), da ich am 28. sicher nicht in meinem Wahlkreis verweilen werde. Bin aber sehr gespannt, wie die Sache ausgeht.


----------



## DOTL (18. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Weil z.B. Kohle und Gas eine Sackgasse ist (bald alle). Regenerative Energien der einzige Ausweg.
> Bald werden auch die anderen "großen Nationen" gezwungener Maßen auf Solar und Co umsteigen müssen. Und dann werden sie bei uns anklopfen, weil wir mittlerweile Technologieführer auf diesem Gebiet sind. Dank der Förderung unter Rot/Grün.


 
Das ist eine interessante Aussage. Auch ich habe bis vor kurzem angenommen, dass man in den zukünftigen Jahren eine (deutliche) Verschiebung zu Gunsten der renewable energy erkennen kann. 
Betrachtet man aber die Aussagen und den Outlook der Engerienutzung der IEA, dann wird scheinbar es in den nächsten 15 bis 25 Jahren keine wirkliche Veränderung diesbzgl. geben. Das heißt, dass die Energiegewinnung aus fossilen Resourcen und aus regenerativen Energiequellen auf ungefähr ähnlichem Niveau bestehen bleibt.
Auch sollen die natürlichen Resourcen von Kohle noch gute 200 Jahre ausreichen.

Deutschland steht, was regenerative Energiequellen angeht, sehr weit vorne. Im Bereich Windenergie ist Deutschland weit vor den USA auf Platz 1 (weltweit) zu finden.
In anderen Ländern, wie den USA z.B. ist eine deutliche Abkehr zu Gusten der Kernenergie erkennbar. Auch in Frankreich wird das ein bisschen anders gesehen als in D. 
Auch interessant ist übrigens die Kernkraft-Image-Werbung von Areva, die man (hauptsächlich) in Frankreich in allen verschiedenen Medien findet.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. September 2008)

Werde nicht wählen gehen! Das was die Versprechen passiert doch eh nicht, Also warum soll ich wählen gehen wen nix passiert! So wie mit den Steuervorteilen könnten die gleich uns Bürgern geben und nett erst in 1-2jahren!


----------



## Fifadoc (18. September 2008)

@DOTL/DerSitzRiese:
Stimme der Theorie völlig zu. Ich bin zwar absolut kein Freund von Rot/Grün und ich mochte und mag unseren alten Harrfärbe-Kanzler absolut nicht (Ein schrecklicher Medienpopulist), aber die Förderung der regenerativen Energieen und die Agenda2010 sind echt gute sachen.
Vorallem grad, wo der "Rest der Welt" neue Atomkraftwerke bauen will, müssen wir die Kraftwerke abschalten und weiter CO2 einsparen.
Jetzt werden wir für diese Haltung belächelt, aber mit weiterer Förderung der neuen Energien können wir zeigen, dass es wirklich geht.


@CrashStyle:
Das ist genau die Falsche Einstellung. Leider merkt man erst, was einem fehlt, wenn man es nicht mehr hat. Und wenn viele nicht wählen gehen, bekommen so Chaoten wie die Linkspartei hohe Stimmanteile. Damit ist keine Regierung möglich. Das wäre ein Desaster für Deutschland.
Ich möchte nie Wieder von einem wie Herr Lafontaine regiert werden. Der Mann ist weder Links noch rechts, der ist ein Machtmensch. Für Macht würde er sogar seine Mutter verkaufen.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein überhaupt kein Grund die Atomenergie ab zuschaffen, eher einer um sie zu lassen.
> 1. ist es billiger für uns Verbraucher
> 2. spart der Staat dadurch Geld, weil er keine neuen völlig überflüssigen Kohlekraftwerke bauen muss und hat dadurch
> 3. eine Stange Geld übrig, die man in die Erfoschung und Entwicklung von erneuerbaren und regenerativen Energien stecken kann
> ...



Zitiere mal den wichtigesten Grund für den Ausstieg:



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Atomenergie ist einfach mist. Es muss _Edit: wie Kohle und Ölabgebaut_  werden, es muss aufwendig Angereichert werden. Es muss endgelagert werden. Und man vergisst das die Atomarenelemente welche für die Kernenergie geeignet sind höchstens solange reichen wie das Öl, quasi rund bis 2070? was ist dann?





DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Weil z.B. Kohle und Gas eine Sackgasse ist (bald alle). Regenerative Energien der einzige Ausweg.
> Bald werden auch die anderen "großen Nationen" gezwungener Maßen auf Solar und Co umsteigen müssen. Und dann werden sie bei uns anklopfen, weil wir mittlerweile Technologieführer auf diesem Gebiet sind. Dank der Förderung unter Rot/Grün.



der Gedanke ist nicht schlecht..somit lohnt es ich ein Beispiel für andere zu sein...zumal diese dann den Beispiel folgen wollen und unser Land davon extrem Profitieren kann...es sei die Chinesen kommen in unser Land und klauen unsere Steine weil die große Mauer nix mehr her gibt...


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> ´
> Perfektes Zitat. Denn wer nicht wählt gibt seine Stimme automatisch einer extremem Partei, da diese immer ihre Stimmen bekommt.
> 
> Wenn die Wahlbeteiligung also sehr niedrig ausfällt, kann es vorkommen, das so Parteien wie NPD, Republikaner oder APPD in den Landtag kommt.


Richtig, darum bevor man garnicht wählt ungültig machen!


----------



## Fifadoc (18. September 2008)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Richtig, darum bevor man garnicht wählt ungültig machen!



Unfug! ungültige stimmen zählen genau wie nicht gewählt. lokal werden sie zwar in der statistik aufgeführt, aber bei der bestimmung der sitze zählen nur die gültigen stimmen.


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Unfug! ungültige stimmen zählen genau wie nicht gewählt. lokal werden sie zwar in der statistik aufgeführt, aber bei der bestimmung der sitze zählen nur die gültigen stimmen.


Also gibt es kein Wahlrecht sondern eine Wahl*pflicht*!
Richtig?


----------



## Malkav85 (18. September 2008)

Nein. Er meint damit, dass es aufs gleiche rauskommt, ob man nicht wählen geht oder den Wahlzettel ungültig macht. 
Du tauchst dann nur in der Statistik auf, die zeigt, wieviel Prozent zur Wahl gegangen sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. September 2008)

DOTL schrieb:


> Die Linke ist zwar in Berlin in der Regierungsverantwortung (zusammen mit der SPD, welche den Reg. Bürgermeister stellt), allerdings hat die Berliner-Linke nicht wirklich etwas mit der Bundespartei gemein - bis auf den Namen vielleicht.



Die meisten (Linke-)Wähler machen leider/zum Glück keinen Unterschied zwischen Landespartei und Bundespartei. Die Aktionen der jeweiligen Ebene werden subjektiv einfach auf die andere abgewälzt. Das ist aber bei jeder Partei so. Unserer hessische Linke beispielsweise ist keinesfalls regierungsfähig. Sie war zum Zeitpunkt als sie in das Parlament einzogen noch nicht mal (formal und erfahrungsmäßig) fähig Oppositionsarbeit zu leisten, bis ein Erfahrener (ehemalig PDS) aus dem Osten kam und seine Weisheit und Erfahrung aus den Ostparlamenten preisgab.  



DOTL schrieb:


> Letztlich hat sich die Partei in Berlin vollkommen umstellen müssen und ist von ihrer extrem populistischen Schiene, wie sie in der Bundespartei vertreten wird, abgerückt.



Und genau das ist der Grund warum in Berlin die Linke Wähler verlieren bzw. keine weiteren mehr gewinnen wird. Das alte Prinzip Populismus funktioniert nicht mehr als Regierungspartei. Man müsste sich ja selbst verteufeln. Ich bin jedenfalls auf die nächste Berliner Wahl gespannt.


----------



## Fifadoc (18. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Nein. Er meint damit, dass es aufs gleiche rauskommt, ob man nicht wählen geht oder den Wahlzettel ungültig macht.
> Du tauchst dann nur in der Statistik auf, die zeigt, wieviel Prozent zur Wahl gegangen sind.



jop, so mein ich es.
es ist immer noch ein Wahlrecht, denn du hast das Recht zu wählen. Niemand zwingt dich hin zu gehen. Aber wenn du dort den Zettel ungültig machst, ist es am ende das gleiche wie nicht hingehen.
außerdem darf man sich nachher nicht beschweren, dass die falschen regieren, wenn man nicht wält!


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Nein. Er meint damit, dass es aufs gleiche rauskommt, ob man nicht wählen geht oder den Wahlzettel ungültig macht.
> Du tauchst dann nur in der Statistik auf, die zeigt, wieviel Prozent zur Wahl gegangen sind.


Das ist mir schon klar.
Aber will man seine Stimme nicht irgendjemandem schenken, bringt es nichts seinen Wahlzettel ungültig zu machen sonder muss wählen gehen.


----------



## Fifadoc (18. September 2008)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar.
> Aber will man seine Stimme nicht irgendjemandem schenken, bringt es nichts seinen Wahlzettel ungültig zu machen sonder muss wählen gehen.



wenn du gar keinen wählen willst, dann ist halt das ungültig machen genauso effektiv wie gar nicht wählen.
Du musst keinen Wählen, darfst dich nachher aber auch nicht beschweren, wenn die Regierung ******** macht!

Übrigens hat jede Partei ein Wahlprogramm und ein Parteiprogramm. Da steht wirklich drin, was gemacht werden soll. (Hab selbst mal an einem mitgearbeitet.) Wenn man dann mal guckt, worauf die Parteien dann hin arbeiten, kann man sehen, dass das sogar in den Programmen drin steht.
Was die Presse draus macht ist meistens murks. Wer wirklich Interesse hat, sollte sich die offiziellen Programme ansehen.


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

Seit wann machen die denn das was die sagen? 
Es sind schon so Kleinigkeiten wie die großen Plakate mit "2% Mehrwertsteuererhöhung".
Tja, wurden gewählt und was gabs? 3% Glückwunsch!

Also ich bin leider noch total unentschlossen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. September 2008)

Wie kann man bloß die Grünen in solche eine Reihe stellen?


----------



## Gast3737 (18. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie kann man bloß die Grünen in solche eine Reihe stellen?


 *Zustimm*


----------



## Doc_Evil (18. September 2008)

Ok ok, raus genommen!
Da stand noch ein "usw" und war eine Aufzählung von Parteien die mich einfach überhaupt nicht interessieren.
Bzw vielleicht eine Idee haben die ich nicht schlecht finde, mir aber dann zu extrem sind!


----------



## gdfan (19. September 2008)

darf auch noch nicht wählen (in 10 Tagen 14)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. September 2008)

DOTL schrieb:


> Gerade eine Enteignung wäre verfassungsfeindlich, der Besitz einer großen Summe, sofern sie legal erworben wurde, ist durchaus verfassungskonform - und jenes ist bei Schaeffler auch gegeben.



Das sehe ich genauso, ein weiteres Problem wäre, wenn die Linken das jemals durchsetzen könnten, ab welcher Summe verstößt ein "Vermögen" gegen geltende Rechte und wäre freigegeben zur Enteignung? Ab 50.000€ ab 500.000€, man weiß es nicht aber gerade, wenn man sich ein Haus kaufen möchte oder sich für das Alter absichern will, dann kommen schnell mal mehere 10.000€ zusammen...



DOTL schrieb:


> Ebenso stellt sich die Frage, wie jemand, der selbst in einer sehr feinen Villa lebt und selbst gute 50.000 Euro vom Axel Springer Verlag erhält, den Kapitalismus so sehr verteufeln, von welchem er selbst im großen Stil profitiert.


Das Frage ich mich auch aber Wasser predigen und Wein trinken haben Walter Ulbricht und Erich Honecker auch erfolgreich geschafft 
Das was er verlangt ist purer Populismus und mit diesen will er sich sein schönes Leben finanzieren (jede Stimme bringt ja Geld), welches es nach seiner offiziellen Ansicht gar nciht geben dürfte 



DOTL schrieb:


> Betrachtet man aber die Aussagen und den Outlook der Engerienutzung der IEA, dann wird scheinbar es in den nächsten 15 bis 25 Jahren keine wirkliche Veränderung diesbzgl. geben. Das heißt, dass die Energiegewinnung aus fossilen Resourcen und aus regenerativen Energiequellen auf ungefähr ähnlichem Niveau bestehen bleibt.



Autsch, wenn das zutreffen sollte, dann ist von unseren "Saubermann Image" nicht mehr viel übrig und es zeigt leider, das die Interessen der Politik und der Wirtschaft nicht darauf aus sind sehr schnell eine geeignete Lösung für das Problem: viel, saubere, regenerative und unabhänige Energie zu finden. Zumal man mit der Lösung des Problems sehr viel Geld erwirtschaften könnte.



Fifadoc schrieb:


> @DOTL/DerSitzRiese:
> Vorallem grad, wo der "Rest der Welt" neue Atomkraftwerke bauen will, müssen wir die Kraftwerke abschalten und weiter CO2 einsparen.
> Jetzt werden wir für diese Haltung belächelt, aber mit weiterer Förderung der neuen Energien können wir zeigen, dass es wirklich geht.



Das Problem ist ja, dass wenn wir unsere AKWs abschalten, wir automatisch mehr CO2 in die Luft pusten, weil das Gros der verlorenen Kapazität mit herkömmlichen Kraftwerken ausgeglichen wird.
Und wenn wir in Zukunft ganz vorne sein wollen, bei der Energieherstellung sollten wir das Geld in die Erforschung neuer KW Typen benutzen und es nicht für sinnlose, rückständige Kohlkraftwerke ausgeben, die uns weiterhin von Rohstoffen abhängig machen, die massenweise CO2 erzeugen und zudem einen sehr schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Zitiere mal den wichtigesten Grund für den Ausstieg:



Hast du dir das wirklich durchgelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Ich finde den Atomausstieg gut, aber so kopflos, wie wir den vollziehen tut mir alles weh. Wir bauen für teuer Geld neue und schlechte KKWs anstatt das Geld in die Entwicklung neuer umweltschonender Kraftwerke zu stecken.
Ob wir nun noch 20 oder 40 Jahre AKWs benutzen ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, solange sie gut gewartet werden (hier ist eindeutig der Staat als Kontrollorgan gefragt).



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Atomenergie ist einfach mist. Es muss Edit: wie Kohle und Ölabgebaut werden


Das ist kein Grund, denn durch die neuen KKWs müssen wir in Zukunft wesentlich mehr Kohle abbauen als jetzt oder teuer vom Ausland beziehen.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> es muss aufwendig Angereichert werden


Die Technik dafür ist da und ist um welten billiger als neue KKWs zu bauen.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Es muss endgelagert werden.


rein technisch stellt das kein Problem dar, man sollte aber mal damit anfangen ein gutes Endlager zu bauen.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Und man vergisst das die Atomarenelemente welche für die Kernenergie geeignet sind höchstens solange reichen wie das Öl, quasi rund bis 2070? was ist dann?


Wenn wir bis dahin immer noch keine Lösung gefunden haben kann man immer noch sagen, wir haben zu wenig in die Zukunft investiert und zwar genau ab den Zeitpunkt, wo man die AKWs abgeschaltet hat und dadurch imense Kosten verursacht hat, die man in die Entwicklung neuer Energien hätte stecken können.
So wie es jetzt grad ist, ist es nix Halbes und nichts Ganzes, Ökostrom ist immer noch zu unrentabel und zu teuer, muss deßhalb mit jährlichen Millardenbeträgen subventioniert und der Rest bläst Abgase in die Umwelt. 


MFG


----------



## dot (21. September 2008)

Pollfuehrerschein!

Ungueltig fehlt.


----------



## DOTL (21. September 2008)

Hm, ist es aber nicht auch so, dass man bei der nuklearen Energieerzeugung insbesondere auch die Entsorgung betrachten muss? Ich denke so lange nicht eindeutig geklärt ist, was man mit dem atomaren Restmüll machen möchte und wie man diesen am sichersten entsorgen kann, so lange sollte man meiner Meinung nach mit der Atomenergie sehr vorsichtig umgehen. 
Allerdings, betrachtet man die Restlaufzeiten der AKWs so wird diese Problematik uns nicht wirklich tangieren und die gegenwärtigen Entscheidungsträger in der Politik und Wirtschaft schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. September 2008)

DOTL schrieb:


> Hm, ist es aber nicht auch so, dass man bei der nuklearen Energieerzeugung insbesondere auch die Entsorgung betrachten muss?



Ja na klar muss man das und bis Heute hat Deutschland kein oder nur 1 Endlager (Gohrleben glaube ich oder war´s nur ein Zwischenlager). Aber von der technischen Seite ist ein Endlager relativ einfach zu realisieren aber ich glaube das Problem ist dafür ein Standort zu finden.
Ab ca. 30cm dicken Stahlbeton kommt weder Alpha, Beta noch Gammastrahlung nach draußen, das sinnvollste wäre also ein abgestandenes, unbenutztes Bergwerk zu nehmen und entsprechen zu präparieren. Das sollte schon ein paar Jährchen halten bis da nichts mehr strahlt.


MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (21. September 2008)

Es gibt kein "Endlager". Weder hier noch sonstwo in der Welt. Finnland arbeitet gerade an einem Entwurf für ein echtes Endlager. Baubeginn 2015. Fertigstellung unbekannt. Es soll bis zu 2% (!) des gesamten momentan zwischengelagerten Atommülls aufnehmen können.

Die Amerikaner versuchen in Nevada ein "offenes" Lager zu etablieren. Also eines unter freien Himmel.

Asse war ja auch nur ein "Forschungsprojekt" bis vor kurzem. Gorleben ist auch nur ein Zwischenlager. Mehr haben wir in D glaub ich nicht.

Die Welt hat ein ungelöstes massives Problem, Keiner füllt sich zuständig. Man kann leider kein X-beliebiges Bergwerk nehmen. Der Fall Asse zeigt es deutlich. Der Boden arbeitet. Nur ein paar kleine Risse, in die Wasser kommen muss und schon ist Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## DOTL (22. September 2008)

Kennt ihr die Aussage NIMB - Not in my backyard?
Genauso läuft es auch hier ab. Niemand fühlt sich zuständig und will die Lager in seinem Land aufbauen.

Kürzlich musste ja ein altes Salzbergwerk, welches man für den Abfall genutzt hat, ausräumen, da Wasser in das Bergwerk hineingelagt ist und Wasser und Salz daraufhin eine schöne HCL Lösung bilden, welche die schweren Stahlfässer langsam auffressen kann.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Weshalb möchtest du denn "saubere Energie"? Nur, damit wir Deutschen als "Saubermänner" dastehen, wärend USA, Canada, Australien und China weiterhin ihre Kohlekraftwerke benutzen und sich einen Mist darum kehren?
> 
> Weshalb willst du Atomenergie abschaffen um später Unsummen an Energiekosten zu haben?



eine klare Bekenntnis für oder wider erlese ich hier nicht...

Endlagern ist reine Definitionsfrage...ob es zwischendurch nochmal transportiert wird ist egal...irgendwo muss es liegen das ist Entscheidend.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. September 2008)

Ich bin dagegen Atomenergie sofort abzuschaffen. Aber dafür, erneuerbare Energie zu fördern, bis es sich finanziel rentiert.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen Atomenergie sofort abzuschaffen. Aber dafür, erneuerbare Energie zu fördern, bis es sich finanziel rentiert.


ich denke eine Hauruckaktion kann man nicht für gut heissen. das geht nicht gut aber man sollte anfangen einen Übergang anzufangen..


----------



## Fifadoc (23. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich denke eine Hauruckaktion kann man nicht für gut heissen. das geht nicht gut aber man sollte anfangen einen Übergang anzufangen..



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind wir gerade genau dabei. oO
Wir haben langfristige Termine, wann die Kraftwerke abgestellt werden. Die Diskusion geht immo nur darum, dass 2009 das ERSTE Kraftwerk abgeschaltet werden soll. Andere laufen noch bis 2020+ (mein ich jedenfalls).
Dazu werden erneuerbare Energien gefördert. vielleicht noch nicht genug, aber sie werden es. Ich finde das ist ein Übergang.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2008)

Ein unzufiedenstellender Übergang es dauert alles zulange...was für Deutschland normal ist...

aber abgesehen davon begreift unsere Welt nicht das ca. 2070 Schluß ist, wenn wir vorher nicht alle schon in einem Ölkrieg verkommen sind(extremszenario-vorstellung von mir..) das hiesse das ab 2020 sowieso schon alles Bergab geht..

hemm, mir war wie 2015 mit abschalten erster AKW..


----------

